# iChat 3.1 (Mac OS X 10.4.3) et bande passante



## bubumac (6 Novembre 2005)

Depuis la màj 10.4.3 de Mac OS X, je n'arrive plus à initier de conférence, même simplement audio, avec la France.

iChat indique (à tort) que la bande passante est insuffisante.


----------



## mistertitan (7 Novembre 2005)

pourtant, il ne sagit pas d'un bug courant, chez moi, ca fonctionne sans pb.
tu n'as pas fait autre chose?
genre configuration de ton firewall ou de ton routeur


----------



## bubumac (7 Novembre 2005)

Le firewall n'est pas actif, seul le partage de fichier l'est.

Mon routeur est un NETGEAR DG834G dont je viens de mettre le firmware à jour. J'ai réessayé avec l'ancien firmware, rien ne change ...


----------



## Ours-Prod (14 Novembre 2005)

J'utilise iChat à 3 endroits différents. Au boulot, chez moi et à notre agence de Lyon.

Dès que j'essai de lancer un appel ou une visio, iChat m'indique que la bande passante est insuffisante..
Alors que quand je le lance de chez moi. Je n'ai aucun soucis 

Quelqu'un a une idée ?


----------



## mistertitan (14 Novembre 2005)

est ce que la configuration des pref de ichat est bien réglé (tu peux régler la bande passante)
mais tout ceci est qd meme en fonction de ton debit internet
chez toi tu as surement un ADSL performant

peut etre qu'au boulot, ton debit est correct pour recevoir la video mais c surement l'upload qui peche. en effet, dans ces reseaux, le debit upload est partagé entre tous les postes et donc avec un debit trop faible, ce sera bien sur impossible


----------



## bubumac (22 Novembre 2005)

Vu le nb de témoignages grandissant (voir forum macbidouille), je pense pouvoir affirmer que la mise à jour 10.4.3 est bien en cause dans ce pb de bande passante avec ichat.


----------



## mistertitan (22 Novembre 2005)

est ce que ton routeur transfere bien les ports utilisés par ichat.
car je pense dans ce cas que c'est le meme probleme que j'ai deja eu: a savoir des ports à ouvrir ou à bien forwarder.
en tout cas, je suis sous 10.4.3 et moi, ichat marche tres bien, derriere mon routeur Linksys puis maintenant Alice


----------



## bubumac (23 Novembre 2005)

Mon routeur n'a jamais empêché ichat de fonctionner auparavant. Il s'agit peut être d'un changemment dans la manière de communiquer de ichat 3.1 que mon provider ne tolère pas (la société Mana à Tahiti).

Je le contacterai et vous tiendrai au courant.

En tous cas, le nb de témoignages concernant ce pb va croissant sur les forums, tant anglophones que francophones ...


----------



## Ours-Prod (24 Novembre 2005)

J'ai reformaté mon G4 entièrement (les boules). Je n'ai pas fait la dernière mise à jour. Mais le problème persiste.

A n'y rien comprendre, moi aussi j'ai un netgear DG834G(v2), j'ai tenté d'ouvrir tous les ports. Et même couper le firewall. Sans succès.
Le réseau de ma boite est composé de 16 postes, mais la plupart ne relèvent que leurs mails, et vont sur les pages jaunes.
je pense pas que la bande passante soit bouffée à ce point !

Alors que chez moi j'ai un iMac 20", avec le même routeur, et tout marche nickel.

Mon bosse commence à me taper sur les doigts, et je cherche désespérément une solution.
Si quelqu'un peut envoyer une capture d'écran des ports à ouvrir sur un DG 834G, on pourrait voir si on a pas commis une erreur.
A noté, que j'ai tenté de changer le routeur par un D-link 604 GT. 
Sans succès aussi.


----------



## bubumac (24 Novembre 2005)

La seule façon de refaire fonctionner ichat est de réinstaller un OS inférieur à 10.4.3, donc une version d'ichat inférieure à la 3.1.

NB : J'ai déjà essayé de lancer une version de ichat inférieure à la 3.1 sur un OS X 10.4.3, mais l'application refuse tout simplement de fonctionner.

Je lance un cri d'alarme à Apple : réglez nous cet affreux bug de bande passante soit disant insuffisante sur ichat 3.1.


----------



## Ours-Prod (28 Novembre 2005)

Suite à notre problème commun et assez déroutant ...
je confirme, que chez moi avec un iMac G5 20", mises à jours faites et iChat en (v3.1), c'est moi le seul qui arrive à initier les conférences vers ma société. Où ça ne marche pas dans le sens inverse.


Donc je crois que le problème est plus complexe...

Avis aux connaisseurs et à Apple sur ce problème ...

Au cas où, bubumac. Puisque nous sommes tous les deux en train de lutter pour trouver la solution au  problème en commun.
je te propose de nous laisser nos adresses pour qu'on fasses les test ensemble.
tiens moi au courant. 

A plus


----------



## gabriel3 (28 Novembre 2005)

Alors, voici mon témoignage, j'essaie de faire de la visioconférence avec ma soeur en Allemagne.
Moi: Imac, G4 1ghz, caméra firewire (mon camescope numérique)
Elle n'a pas encore de caméra firewire, mais elle est en 10.4.3 avec un Powerbook G4 (Titanium).

Eh, bien, tout simplement, ça marche en unidirectionnelle (elle me voit et moi je l'entends); ceci dit, peut-être parce que sa machine n'est pas superperformante (c'est un des premiers titanium) la réception audio n'est pas super, un peu saccadée. En tous cas j'ai l'impression que Skype a une meilleure qualité audio.

Je poursuis mes tests...


----------



## mistertitan (30 Novembre 2005)

non, c'est vraiment du a ta connexion internet mais en effet, skype a besoin de moins de ressources


----------



## bubumac (30 Novembre 2005)

C'est l'inverse : Skype consomme bien plus de bande passante que iChat ...

En tout cas, je viens de trouver un autre témoignage de bugs avec ichat 3.1 sur le site Macintouch :

"Other 10.4.3 Problems

Loek Jehee
There are severe problems with iChat 3.1 (in Tiger 10.4.3) with connecting to iChat 2.0 (users on 10.2.8). Several people now have reported these problems on the forums. However, so far I did not see this problem being mentioned here. It seems an important bug, since starting with 10.4.3 attempts to initiate a video or audio chat to or from these older systems results in "connection refused" or "unable to make connection". I now am unable to video/audio chat with my father (who is on 10.2.8) while before the update this was always possible. So far (as far as I know) no solution has been found."


----------



## mistertitan (30 Novembre 2005)

ecoute, prend ichat et une connexion 56k, pareil pour skype

tu verra que skype marche mieux et aura moins de decalage. donc, non. ichat est une application lourde qui prend plus de bande passante que skype.


----------



## Ours-Prod (30 Novembre 2005)

bubumac, je suit attentivement notre problème commun.
Cependant, comme je l'ai expliqué plus haut, j'ai à mon domicile un iMac 20" sous 10.4.3 et iChat en 3.1.
Et je suis le seul à pouvoir initier une conférence vers ma société.

Donc le bug est vraiment aléatoire. Au boulot je suis sur un G5 bi-1.8. sous 10.4.3 et j'ai toujours le message : bande passante insuffisante.

J'ai même tenté de réinstaller tout un systême sur un G4 bi-867, sans faire les mises à jours. Et le problème revient toujours.

je commence à mettre en cause mon réseau de la société. 19 postes, avec les 3/4 sous mac, et le reste en PC et 5 imprimantes grand format.
Le tout dispatché sur pas moins de 7 switchs. Mais le problème, j'ai des cables pleins les faux-plafonds et sur l'ensemble des swichts (50 ports), je crois qu'il m'en reste peut-être que 5 ou 6 de libres. Les anciens cables doivent être encore branchés sur les switchs, mais pas de l'autre côté
Bonjour le réseau !

Pourtant je remarque pas de baisse de bande passante, en navigant sur le web.

Je commence à désespérer et j'attend impatiement une réaction d'apple.


----------



## bubumac (3 Décembre 2005)

Salut Ours-Prod,

Je viens d'acheter un PB G4 que j'ai laissé sous 10.4.2 exprès (ichat 3.0.1) : je ferai des tests ce WE avec mes amis et parents habitant en France et posterai les résultats sur ce forum.

En attendant, je maitiens que chez moi c'est le passage à 10.4.3 et ichat 3.1 qui a marqué le début des problèmes ... et j'attends la sortie de Skype 2 pour mac (prévue en janvier je crois) : enfin la visioconférence mac - windows gratuite.

@ +


----------



## bubumac (3 Décembre 2005)

En fait, le pb est le même sous OS X 10.4.2 (ichat 3.0.1) : seuls mes amis restés sous 10.3.9 peuvent initier une conférence (audio et/ou vidéo). Je n'y comprends rien

Vivement Skype 2 ...


----------



## gabriel3 (3 Décembre 2005)

Ichat est effectivement une application lourde, je m'en rend compte en poursuivant mes tests avec l'Allemagne et l'Italie. La voix passe mieux sous Skype, pour la video, je n'ai pu tester une conférence bidirectionnelle, pour l'instant j'utilise AIM avec un PC (ce n'est pas terrible, mais probablement cela depend aussi de la qualité de la webcam de l'autre côté).

Je me demande simplement: est-ce quelqu'un a fait un test avec un correspondant en 10.4 et Isight des deux côtés? Je pense que là serait le seul moyen de tester l'efficacité du système.
Sinon, moi aussi j'attends Skipe 2.


----------



## bubumac (4 Décembre 2005)

J'ai passé mon PB G4 sous 10.4.3 ce matin. iChat fonctionne maintenant parfaitement. Incompréhensible ...


----------



## bubumac (5 Décembre 2005)

Et pour continuer dans le délire, iChat quitte maintenant inopinément après chaque lancement.

Le seul moyen de le garder ouvert est de désactiver Airport, lancer iChat, attendre 4/5 sec et réactiver Airport...

Comme je viens de faire la mise à jour Java, je me suis demandé si le pb n'était pas lié. J'ai trouvé un article parlant de ce pb.

J'ai (apparemment) résolu le pb en réinstallant Quicktime 7.0.3.


----------



## bubumac (7 Décembre 2005)

Le pb persiste malgré la réinstallation de quicktime. Apparemment il s'agit d'un autre bug (encore !) de la 10.4.3.

Avant de lancer iChat, je suis obligé de me déconnecter du réseau Airport sans quoi l'application quitte immédiatement. Une fois ichat lancé, je reconnecte alors Airport.

Cela commence à faire beaucoup de bugs Mr Apple ...


----------



## oliste (12 Décembre 2005)

Bonjour à tous: je voulais vous faire participer egalement à mon experience mitigée d'ichat:
domicile(Milan) imacg4 17" , bureau (Milan) imacg5 20" , contacts avec qui j'effectue la videoconference(Paris) ibookg4. tous sont sous 10.4.3 avec iChat 3.1. à Milan mes connexions sont en fibres optiques à 10mbit/s, alors qu'a Paris mes correspondants sont sur ADSL wanadoo. Et bien etrangement j'arrives à envoyer où recevoir des videoconferences dans toutes les directions (domicile-bureau, bureau-Paris, domicile-Paris) et des fois (comme ce soir par exemple!) bureau-Paris fonctionne , par contre domicile-Paris "la bande passante est......". je suis arrivé à la conclusion que ce probleme completement aleatoire depend de la connexion qui en heure creuse ne pose pas de probleme.
quelqu'un confirme?

bubumac j'aurais des questions à te poser sur airport.


----------



## vavadidi (17 Décembre 2005)

Je peut pas confirmer. Mais j'essaie depuis un moment avec une amie de Milan. Je suis à Lausanne et cela fonctionne de Lausanne à Lausanne avec le même routeur adsl en unilatéral mais pas direction Milan un bilatéral. C'est la graille... Je vais essayer avec un autre qu'Ichat.

Les heures essayées: 17-20...


----------



## bubumac (22 Avril 2006)

Selon StefS2W (message trouvé sur MacBidouille), " Apple est sur le sujet car sur des solutions par satellite en mode bidirectionnel il y a exactement le même probleme depuis le passage à Tiger ... En gros, c'est en ce qui me concerne un problème de "Latence" d'après Apple sur la dernière version de Ichat (normal pour le sat car 800 ms de Ping) "

Il y a donc enfin de l'espoir !

J'ai écrit plusieurs fois à Apple pour leur faire part des pbs avec iChat (http://www.apple.com/feedback/ichat.html) et leur ai notamment donné mes logs de connexion obtenus en démarrant ichat depuis le terminal en tapant ceci :
/Applications/iChat.app/Contents/MacOS/iChat -errorLogLevel 7

J'ai aussi soumis le pb à mon provider (http://www.mana.pf).

Sur mes logs de connexion, on voit que le test de bande passante instauré depuis la v3 se termine inévitablement par un résultat, en upload comme en download, de 0 kb/s. Du coup, le logiciel conclue qu'il est impossible de faire quelque conversation (audio ou video) que ce soit pour cause de bande passante insuffisante.

Or cette même bande passante est de toute façon supérieure à 0 kb/s (je suis en ADSL, aucun firewall, etc ... tout a déjà été testé). De plus, iChat v2 fonctionnait parfaitement.

Habitant Tahiti (oui, je sais, c'est difficile : le soleil, le lagon ... mais bon, ça n'est pas le sujet), mes connexions Internet passent obligatoirement par satellite (il en faut 3 ou 4 d'affilé pour atteindre la France métropolitaine je crois).

Il est donc maintenant évident que c'est effectivement un problème de ping qui bloque iChat pour les MacUsers de Polynésie française.

Espérons que Apple sorte enfin un correctif. L'attente est bien longue en tous cas.


----------



## bubumac (24 Avril 2006)

J'ai trouvé un article datant de juillet 2005 selon lequel ce pb de latence existait déjà à l'époque :

"I have Direcway that is broadband by satellite. I tested the speed for the connection yesterday several times through the Direcway site. I got 615 kbps down and 290 kbps up. 626 down/253 up and 504 down/91up.

I just got this message when my brother and I tried to connect as a video and then as audio onlly :

2005-07-30 18:47:07 -0500: There is insufficient bandwidth to maintain the conference.
Detected 0 kbps upstream and 0 kbps downstream bandwidth; 5 kbps required
*****
2005-07-30 18:50:29 -0500: No data has been received for the last 10 seconds.
Audio channel info: local machine using 192.168.0.6:16384, expecting remote machine to send to 67.45.63.112:4881
Video channel info: local machine using 192.168.0.6:16384, expecting remote machine to send to 67.45.63.112:4881

I would hope there is some way to be able to do this. Thank you for any suggestions you have to offer."

Pour info, Tiger est sorti en avril 2005. Pourquoi ce bug n'est-il toujours pas corrigé ?


----------



## bubumac (29 Juin 2006)

La mise à jour 10.4.7 a enfin résolu ce pb de bande passante qui durait depuis 1 an à Tahiti ...


----------



## gazobu (18 Août 2006)

bubumac a dit:
			
		

> La mise à jour 10.4.7 a enfin résolu ce pb de bande passante qui durait depuis 1 an à Tahiti ...



merci de rectifier ton post en:
"résolu ce pb de bande passante qui durait depuis 1 an SUR MA BÉCANE ..."

je suis sur Moorea en 256k et n'ai jamais eu ce type de pb.


----------



## bubumac (28 Octobre 2006)

gazobu a dit:


> merci de rectifier ton post en:
> "r&#233;solu ce pb de bande passante qui durait depuis 1 an SUR MA B&#201;CANE ..."
> 
> je suis sur Moorea en 256k et n'ai jamais eu ce type de pb.



Ia orana,

Sur Tahiti, nous sommes de nombreuses personnes &#224; avoir &#233;t&#233; touch&#233;es par ce bug et le pb a &#233;t&#233; r&#233;solu il y a 5 ou 6 mois maintenant (mai / juin).

Cela survenait uniquement sur les connexions en PPPoA (i.e. la plupart des premiers abonn&#233;s ADSL sur Tahiti) : Mana avait notamment r&#233;gl&#233; ce pb chez un abonn&#233; en le connectant sur une nouvelle plaque ADSL (en PPPoE).

Il convient de noter que le syst&#232;me d&#233;sormais en vigueur pour tout nouvel abonnement ici est le PPPoE.

Depuis quand es-tu abonn&#233; &#224; l'ADSL sur Moorea, et sur quel syst&#232;me &#234;tes vous (PPPoE ou PPPoA) ?

Co&#239;ncidence ou pas , il a suffit d'envoyer un rapport de bug &#224; Apple (nouveaut&#233; de iChat inclue dans la m&#224;j 10.4.7) pour que le pb soit r&#233;gl&#233; en 24 h. Mana &#233;tait cependant en train d'investiguer sur ce pb, donc je ne sais pas lequel des deux l'a r&#233;gl&#233;.

Bref, tout fonctionne maintenant, et c'est tant mieux.

Nana


----------



## dcrid57 (30 Octobre 2006)

Ours-Prod a dit:


> Suite à notre problème commun et assez déroutant ...
> je confirme, que chez moi avec un iMac G5 20", mises à jours faites et iChat en (v3.1), c'est moi le seul qui arrive à initier les conférences vers ma société. Où ça ne marche pas dans le sens inverse.
> 
> 
> ...



salut 
j'ai le même ordi G5 core duo et 20p je n'arrive pas non plus à utiliser ma cam sur ichat (isight) donne moi ou donnez moi si vous êtes plusieurs à lire ce post la marche à suivre pour qu'enfin je puisse voir mes interlocuteurs! Je précise que lorsque j'ouvre ichat on me demande une inscription sur AOL?? ni comprends rien >>>suis-je naz ; j'aimerai régler ce problème une fois pour toute


----------



## bubumac (12 Novembre 2006)

Comme tout logiciel de messagerie (skype, msn ...), iChat a besoin d'un compte pour fonctionner. Tu dois donc ouvrir un compte .aim ou un .mac (tous deux gratuits) afin de pouvoir utiliser cette application, mais ce n'est pas le sujet de ce fil de discussion.

Regarde s'il en existe d'autres &#224; ce propos (ce qui me para&#238;t &#233;vident) ou ouvres en un nouveau.

@ +


----------

